# Honor Bracelets



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I ordered a few of the bracelets on december 12 or so from the main site that was posted here and I have not recieved them yet or heard anything yet. My mother said that she read in th epaper that they were extremely back ordered. I have not yet emailed the company yet, just wondering if any1 has had a similiar situation or heard anything similiar about the back order.

it ruined my Christmas...  ... no stocking stuffers!!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> January 5, 2004: We have just a few pre-order shipments left to mail out. I spent several hours yesterday doing mail outs and will finish up today. Once we are caught up, we will mail out each Thursday & Friday.
> 
> January 8, 2004: We are scheduled to ship out over 500 Monday morning.


http://www.policebracelet.com/news.htm


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just took a trip to the P.O. Box and mine were there, thanks speedracer...


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Just got mine in the mail today.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sounds like mine will be here soon also.


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

Mine too!!! it says they ship orders out every Thursday and Friday......


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

cool, thanks gents


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

I found one in my department mailbox last night ! :t: Thanks FSCPD902 :jump:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Got mine yesterday and ordered more today.
According to the website shipping is Monday And Friday.


----------



## Hooah (Jan 15, 2005)

This is going to upset some (ok a lot) of us, but there are three different websites selling blue bracelets as "I did not vote for Bush" and/or "True Blue Democrat". :evil:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

If you look at them it looks like a different shade of blue.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Hooah";p="52993 said:


> This is going to upset some (ok a lot) of us, but there are three different websites selling blue bracelets as "I did not vote for Bush" and/or "True Blue Democrat". :evil:


??????? :?:


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

:dito: I dont get it ???


----------



## Hooah (Jan 15, 2005)

Can I say something to clarify?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here are a couple of more blue ones.
http://thinkblue2008.com/
http://www.petcarerx.com/SaveAPetDept.asp?upi=0&ezid=xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

I get it now Blonde moment.......... ](*,)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Oh sh*t I can't have people thinking I am a democRAT......


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2005)

Make new ones black and white.


----------



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

Got mine last week but internet was done for all us bases in Kuwait do to a fiberoptic line being hit by a ship in the gulf.

Been wearing it everday.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 19, 2004)

Gil";p="53015 said:


> Oh sh*t I can't have people thinking I am a democRAT......


I'm with Gil. I'll wear mine, but I'll have to be sure to point out what it's for.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I darkened the word Honor with a Perm marker so it shows better. That should help Gil.


----------



## speedracer (Feb 4, 2004)

I refuse to let the left ruin this project. We have sold 15,000 in 3 weeks. Blue is universal for LE and in a month no one will know who John Kerry is. The inauguration is over and these idiots will go hide. As far as Neal Bortz goes (he announced the blue bracelet=Kerry), I sent him a bracelet and our union president wrote him a letter. I expect him to correct his statement.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

ya know i still haven't gotten mine yet. WTF over?


----------

